# Need advice on outdoor stove



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Next summer I would like to use my pressure canner outside and wonder if any of you could recommend a sturdy gas stove that uses the bbq style tanks.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You could likely get one off Craigslist or most any thrift store(if you want used)(often $25 to $100). 
Or they start at $400 at Home depot


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I was thinking more along the lines of a camping style stove that would be sturdy enough. Doesn't exist?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sumtin like this work fer yall?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Sportsm...144?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd74676d8


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Coot. That would be perfect if it can handle the weight. I will check it out.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Turkey fryer will work or you can get an old propane stove and just hook it to a tank.

Warning though, if you live in a high rent neighborhood, the appliances go on the back porch, not the front.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We have a stainless Propane deep fryer/ turkey cooker from Basspro shops that I would put our pressure canner on with confidence, it also has a 20 minute timer and a thermocouple for a bit of added safety


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a couple of the Camp Chef Expedition stoves. One's a 3 burner, the other a 2.

It uses standard burners like a turkey cooker and plugs into a standard propane tank.

I use them regularly for canning. We normally use 20+ quart stock pots and water bath canners so the 2-burner stove works as well as the 3 burner since you can't get 3 pots of that size on the stove side by side.

There's available at most outdoor retailers (Cabela's and such). Here it is on Amazon for $129.
http://www.amazon.com/Camp-Chef-Exp...83744354&sr=8-2&keywords=camp+chef+expedition

ETA: The legs come off for easy storage. It's light enough for 1 person to handle.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thanks Coot. That would be perfect if it can handle the weight. I will check it out.


I am pretty sure they can, unless they are manufactured differently now.



cnsper said:


> Turkey fryer will work


You just have to watch them carefully, the burner can put out a lot of BTU's if you turn it up too high! They also need protection from the wind, so plan for that. Do whatever you can to direct the heat up and not into the surrounding air.



cnsper said:


> Warning though, if you live in a high rent neighborhood, the appliances go on the back porch, not the front.


Yep, that's how we roll!



ZoomZoom said:


> I have a couple of the Camp Chef Expedition stoves. I use them regularly for canning.


Never tried the Expedition series... only the Explorer. About impossible to find used!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Coleman makes adapters for using twenty and thirty pound tanks with their stoves. You can get them at Walmart. You will need the hose and the adapter. Be sure the stove you buy has a large enough cooking area to accommodate your pressure cooker. I look for USA made ones. The boxes are generally plain brown with USA on labels.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I have 2 of these that I use for canning. I mean it's just not the canner that needs heat ya know? You gotta have the jars and lids hot and whatever else you're canning more than likely needs to be hot so I had to have 2, two burner stoves.










I got them at Dick's sporting supplies. I think they were $128 each. It's been a couple of years so I forget.
They work great and are just what I needed.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> I think they were $128 each. It's been a couple of years so I forget.


Camp Chef Explorer:

Dick's and Cabela's has 'em for $99

Google shopping special offer: 
$106, free shipping, no taxes: http://www.casa.com/p/camp-chef-explorer-series-ex-60lw-2-burner-modular-cooking-system-black-275956


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Using Pressure Canners-Warnings*

*Follow these steps for successful pressure *canning:http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/uga_using_pres_can.pdf


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a camping style stove that would be sturdy enough. Doesn't exist?


I use my gas stove that came with the Turkey cooker out side all the time for water bath and the pressure canner.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I just bought this Bayou Classic for that purpose, but haven't used it yet. Now I'm having buyer's remorse after reading this thread, lol. I like the cast iron one that Coot posted, and Genevieve is so right about needing more burners for warming jars and rings... Live and learn.

I'm slowly buying components for an outdoor canning area so I'll know what needs to be built (such as a patio area with wind protection) - I'm sure I'll need to modify as I go along.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Turkey fryer will work or you can get an old propane stove and just hook it to a tank.
> 
> Warning though, if you live in a high rent neighborhood, the appliances go on the back porch, not the front.


No appliances on the front porch for me.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> I have 2 of these that I use for canning. I mean it's just not the canner that needs heat ya know? You gotta have the jars and lids hot and whatever else you're canning more than likely needs to be hot so I had to have 2, two burner stoves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the brand name? Those look perfect.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Camp Chef Explorer:
> 
> Dick's and Cabela's has 'em for $99
> 
> ...


Thanks. Did not see your post until after I asked the brand name.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Is this it? Camp Chef Explorer on Amazon for $99


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I'm having buyer's remorse after reading this thread, lol...


You can get a second one, or check Craigslist for fryers. They run about $30 used here, for the whole set-up including the big aluminum pot.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> I have 2 of these that I use for canning. I mean it's just not the canner that needs heat ya know? You gotta have the jars and lids hot and whatever else you're canning more than likely needs to be hot so I had to have 2, two burner stoves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genevieve, have you had any problems with rust on these stoves?


----------

